# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Austiņu pastūzis.

## osscar

Puikam vajadzēja ausu stiprekli - doma bija kaut ko salīdzinoši  vienkāršu ātri salodēt, kurš kustina visu - skatījos visādus variantus,  kiti no čaina neinteresēja..citiem liels DC offsets un peld - vajag  servo, citiem būkšķi /on off - vajag aizturi.
Uzdūros uz Passa kolēģa  shēmu ( interesanta ar optronu miera strāvas kontrolei - nekādas  regulācijas- principa var likt arī citu "priekšu" ja nepatīk opamps,  izejā var likt gan BJT(ir varianti ar darlingtonu BDW) , gan mosfetus -  es liku IRF160/9610 jo FQP3N30 / FQP3P20 (kas ir  tuvāki "japoškām" un tiem nav irfu P kanāla "kumpurs")  lemona varēja  tikai pa 5 gab sūtīt , bet man tik daudz nebūs kur likt...opamps kā  shēmā, BB oriģināls ( var barot ar+-24V ja augstomīgas ausis jādarbina)  nevis ķīnas feiks. Var likt citus opampus, tikai jāskatās vai nevajag  kompensēt. Man nav nekāda kompensācija. Viss ir labi. Kaste no ebaja  modificēta un Neutrik štekeris lemonā maksāja apm 3 EUR, kas imho nav  dārgi. Poci sākumā gribēju no amfitona likt, bet beigās visu melnu  saliku.Principā viss tā teikt uz budžetu orientēts. Plates pats zīmēju -  nav baigi skaistim bet strāda labi. 





Baroklim  ir trīs opcijas - parasts 15V regulators bez rezistoriem, ar  rezistoriem - un ar gaismas diodi kurai paralēli kondiķis. Man ir  pēdējais variants - tikai ar diodi + kondiķis. Tas paceļ biku izejas  spriegumu atkarībā no LED - man ir kādi 16,9V izejā. Spožos zilos,  baltos nevajagot likt - trokšņaini esot. Man dzeltenie bija daudz -  tapēc ieliku. CRCRC filtrā saliku kas man bija pa rokai. Par cik miera  strāvu uz 100mA ieregulēju - barokļa rezistorus biku samazināju lai nav  lieki jākarsē un lai paliek regulatoram ko regulēt  ::  jo uz katru filtra  posmu man kādi 0,6V "nokrīt". Trafu uzliku 2x15V -17VA(nožēloju, ka  toru nepaņēmu- šis tomēr izstaro baigi - nacās ekrānu uzlikt jo bija  pavisam minimāls fons kreisajā kanālā ar oscili lūrot), bet principā var  lielāku  pie tādas miera strāvas - ir gana silts. Ja vajag 24V barošanu  - tad gan kāds 20-25VA un 2x22V jāliek, vai kaut kas tāds. Izejā pie  47R slodzes- kādi 9V rms. Radiatori traņiem - kādi 60 grādi,  regulatoriem - kādi 40. Principā varēja pie šādas miera strāvas lielākus  likt bet 48h stundu laikā viss stabili. Dc izejā stabils, nepeld un  atkarīgs no pampa pamatā - 0,1mV un apm. 1mV otrā kanālā. Var principā  bez tā kondiķa pret zemi mēģināt un tad skatīties. 22uf elektrolītus  visus liku nepolāros. Pastiprinājums apm 5x. 


Varēja principā atvērumus saurbt gaisa apmaiņai, bet zinot ka sīkaos uz galda var limonādi izliet, labāk lai silst  :: 

klausījos  3 dienas, skan kā pienākas, neko sliktu nevaru pateikt ar savām čuguna ausīm  :: 










Vēl varbūt aizmugurē rca izejas jāizveido - varēs kā preampu izmantot.


sākotnējais variants:


20Khz - viss stabils, arī sinusoīda pie 100Khz. nekas neierosinās. Tas jāčeko ja opampus maina dažādus ...

----------


## flybackmaster

Tas opto izolātors peld atkarībā no slodzes

----------


## osscar

cik es saprotu - pie ausu slodzēm tur nekas nepeld. Jo miera strāva ir paliela + ausu slodze ir no 30 omi un uz augšu.

----------


## flybackmaster

Ideāli derētu LT1166

----------


## osscar

Imho kā šaut pa zvirbuļiem ar lielgabalu ..tas tak power ampiem ne jau ausiniekam...sarežģītāk un bezjēdzīgāk imho ausiniekam.

----------


## flybackmaster

OP ampam vel derētu neliela lokālā saite

----------


## osscar

Šinī variantā ir ok, ja izejā darlingtoni- tad gan vajag cik lasīts.

----------


## osscar

starp citu Marsh padarījis publiski pieejamu savu shēmu ( ir pieejams viss raksts 3 pdfi) :

----------

